# Chamber Music Quizz



## ScipioAfricanus

The 3 works in this genre written by 3 different composers are considered the greatest. The keys are E flat major, F minor and A major. What are these works, and who are the composers?


----------



## Ukko

Who is doing the considering?


----------



## violadude

Piano quintet

Schumann-E flat Major
Brahms- f minor
Schubert- A Major

I win


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

bingo violadude. I guess it was easy.


----------



## violadude

do I come up with a new question now?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

yeah you should, but keep it strictly for chamber music


----------



## Sid James

I just got those 3 piano quintets on a EMI double disc set as a present for someone for Xmas! It's with the Alban Berg Quartet and guest pianists. I have heard those works but don't own them, except Schubert's_ Trout _of course. The fourth work on the set is Dvorak's piano quintet, the one with the famous_ Dumky _movement...


----------



## violadude

ScipioAfricanus said:


> yeah you should, but keep it strictly for chamber music


ok then. Erich Korngold is a composer most famous for his movie scores and violin concerto, but how many string quartets did he write?


----------



## Sid James

^I think there's 6 numbered SQs of Korngold. I've got the 2nd I think, on a compliation, it's pure schmaltz and I quite like giving it a spin from time to time. A kind of old Brahms style after that era was past...


----------



## violadude

Sid James said:


> ^I think there's 6 numbered SQs of Korngold. I've got the 2nd I think, on a compliation, it's pure schmaltz and I quite like giving it a spin from time to time. A kind of old Brahms style after that era was past...


nope, not six.


----------



## Taneyev

I've 3, and that's all he did.


----------



## Taneyev

And one for experts: some short pieces for piano trio, 1927. No formal trio, just for the recording. Pianist was Michael Raucheisen. Who were the 2 brothers string players?


----------



## violadude

Odnoposoff said:


> I've 3, and that's all he did.


Yup  ..........


----------



## jurianbai

those were hard. I never really remember the key for most of my listening. but this is a fun thread. I guess I only know Korngold's two quartet, never the third.

btw, somebody need to answer Odnoposoff trivia above....


----------



## violadude

jurianbai said:


> those were hard. I never really remember the key for most of my listening. but this is a fun thread. I guess I only know Korngold's two quartet, never the third.
> 
> btw, somebody need to answer Odnoposoff trivia above....


 no one knows something as obscure as that.


----------



## Taneyev

Well, if you don't know the recording, you wouldn't know the answer. They were Fritz and Hugo Kreisler. Hugo was a rather good cellist, but he didn't made any more recordings than several arrangements for piano trio. He died young, many years before Fritz.
And talking about Fritz, he fingered and phrased several arrangements of 12 short piano pieces composed by his friend, a famous pianist and piano composer, and published as "12 Impressions" for violin and piano. Totally forgoten now, nobody plays them live. Who was the pianist-composer?


----------



## jurianbai

leopold godowsky?

Fritz Lreisler string quartet in Am is also a rarity. Kreisler' works are somewhat a "filler" in many of my CD, Liebesleid and Liebesfreud is anywhere.


----------



## Taneyev

Correct my friend!. Godowsky, that mad Lithuanian. 

Have another one for your enjoyment: Who transcribed/arranged 11 of Paganini's caprices for violin and piano? He was an Auer's pupil, but he's unknown as a violinist but as composer of several violin works. Had a pianist brother.


----------



## Taneyev

OK, too obscure. No answer. Let's forget it.
Have another one: who wrote a string quartet (Nº 13) that he called "Carlos Tercero"?


----------



## Taneyev

Nobody knows? OK. 
Have an easy one, everybody can answer: name 10 composers who wrote only one complete string quartet each.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Counting only String Quartets proper:

Grieg 
Debussy
Berg
Bruckner
Ravel
Faure
Elgar
Barber
Lutoslawski
Verdi


----------



## elgar's ghost

How about this lot?

Alban Berg
Anton Bruckner
Anton (von) Webern
Henri Dutilleux
Maurice Ravel
Claude Debussy
Edvard Grieg
Hans Rott
Giuseppe Verdi
Samuel Barber

Dammit - too late!


----------



## Taneyev

Fine!
I can add
Magnard
Lekeu
Franck
Kreisler
BTW; previous quiz: Joseph Achron - Conrado del Campo.


----------



## Taneyev

A german luthier invented at the end of 19th.century an instrument from the family of the violin and the viola. No great success, and it has disappear. But it was used on a string quintet by a German composer, and on a string trio by one great Russian one. Tell me if you can, the name of that instrument, and those of the German and Russian composers.


----------



## waldvogel

Now here's a coincidence...

I was just about to answer the question to the quiz, with the E-flat piano quintet by Schumann, the F minor by Brahms, and the A major by Dvorak! I like this quintet more than Schubert's - not that the Trout is something to cause me to change the radio station if it comes on...


----------



## Taneyev

Fine, but tell me, what has that to be with my quiz?


----------



## Klavierspieler

The Violotta.

The pieces were String Quintet in A by Felix Draeseke and Sergei Taneyev's String Trio in Eb major


----------



## Taneyev

Yes sir, correct!!

Now; this great violinist/violist/composer wrote a lot of works for the violin ; concertos and many brilliant short pieces. But He didn't a full sonata. Instead, his brother who was an excelent pianist wrote a huge violin sonata (nearly 45' on my recording).
Do you know who were those two musical brothers?


----------



## NightHawk

What Classical String Quartet does not have a repeat of the first movement exposition. Name the composer, quartet opus and #, and key.


----------



## NightHawk

Oops. Sorry there was already a question in play. Mine can wait. 

2nd edit:
Oh, I have to answer before I can ask. So sorry. Never mind.


----------



## Taneyev

Don't wary friend. Probably nobody will answer my question, nor yours.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Another question
He wrote 3, and I wrote 3, neither of our 3's are greatly loved. His 3 are g major, a major and d minor, my 3 are a minor, d minor and a minor.
Who are we and what are the 3 that we each composed?


----------



## Taneyev

Night; I leave all hope. So I'll answer my quiz: Joseph Wieniawski, Henryk's brother.


----------



## joen_cph

(deleted; sorry, overlooked an answer already given).


----------



## Taneyev

OK. Who else besides Joachim arranged some of Brahm's Hungarian dances for violin and piano? And who arranged (and recorded) those dances for solo piano?


----------



## jurianbai

Odnoposoff said:


> OK. Who else besides Joachim arranged some of Brahm's Hungarian dances for violin and piano? And who arranged (and recorded) those dances for solo piano?


my recording is Joachim version so I don't have clue who else did it. Will not surprise if Kreisler also layed a hand on that.


----------



## Taneyev

Everybody has the Joachim arrangement. The other one is recorded, but nobody plays it. It's not so efective nor brilliant. It was planed as easier to win some popularity, but nor luck.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Another question
> He wrote 3, and I wrote 3, neither of our 3's are greatly loved. His 3 are g major, a major and d minor, my 3 are a minor, d minor and a minor.
> Who are we and what are the 3 that we each composed?


He is Brahms, you are Schumann. You both wrote three Violin Sonatas that are not particularly well-known.


----------



## Taneyev

Brahm's violin sonatas not particulary well known? What are you talking about? There are probably 2 dozens of recordings and every chamber fan knows them perfectly. On Schumann, you're right. But that is because they are rather mediocre.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Odnoposoff said:


> Brahm's violin sonatas not particulary well known? What are you talking about? There are probably 2 dozens of recordings and every chamber fan knows them perfectly.


Don't ask me, ask Scipio.



> On Schumann, you're right. But that is because they are rather mediocre.


You're treading on dangerous ground there.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Odnoposoff said:


> Brahm's violin sonatas not particulary well known? What are you talking about? There are probably 2 dozens of recordings and every chamber fan knows them perfectly. On Schumann, you're right. But that is because they are rather mediocre.


I never said they weren't well known just not greatly loved.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Another question. This composer jealous of the work of his contemporary is said to have contemptuously remarked, 'just look beyond the eighth measure,' when someone praised the slow movement of his contemporary's work. Who are the composers involved and what is the work in question.


----------



## Taneyev

Odnoposoff said:


> OK. Who else besides Joachim arranged some of Brahm's Hungarian dances for violin and piano? And who arranged (and recorded) those dances for solo piano?


No clue? Jëno Hubay arranged some of Brahm's Hungarian for violin and piano. And Cziffra did it from the original 2 pianos to solo piano.

Another one: certain Austrian violinist who became famous, formed a short-live string quartet who made few recordings. They recorded LvB Op.59 Nº1 in Vienna on 3-29-1945. At that date, the Soviet army was just a few miles from the city. The ensamble was named after that violinist. Who was he?


----------



## Taneyev

I see that you know very little about historical ensambles and/ or recordings. The answer is the (Walter) Schneidermann quartet.
Now, a certain cellist and cello-composer, whose etudes and pieces are mandatory for any would-be cellist, wrote a very beautiful, romantic and almost totally unknow string quartet. Who was he?


----------



## Klavierspieler

David Popper?


----------



## Taneyev

Yes sir! And I recommend you look for his quartet on YouTube. 

Now, this violinist was a Carl Flesch's pupil. For a while he was concertino on the Bucarest S.O.. But to be a "classical" solist wasn't for him, and for many years he played "popular" stuff on Europe. He had a fantastic technique, and left recordings of short pieces, classical and popular, some of it he wrote. One of those pieces you all know very well and you listened it dozens of times because is very famous. He recorded it, but wasn't him who made that piece famous. Who I'm writing about? And what piece?


----------



## Taneyev

Nobody? Now, violin repertory experts, which is the probably better known and played short piece for violin and piano? Every violinist had recorded it.


----------



## Taneyev

OK, you know very little of violin repertory, or you are tired of my quizz. Violinist was Grigoras Dinicu, and the piece his over-recorded Hora Stacatto.
This was my last quizz post.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sorry, I never heard of either.


----------



## Taneyev

Well, you're a pianist, so you don't listen much to violin pieces. Many of us have our specialities. Mine is chamber and string music. I don't know much of symphonics, and absolutely nothing of opera /lirics. But on piano repertory, I know the basics and have some real rarities.


----------



## Terrapin

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I never said they weren't well known just not greatly loved.


Not greatly loved? The only violin sonatas I would rate above the three by Brahms are Beethoven's "Kreutzer" and the Franck.


----------



## Terrapin

violadude said:


> Schumann-E flat Major
> Brahms- f minor
> Schubert- A Major


I would substitute Dvorak for Schumann if we're talking the three greatest piano quintets.


----------



## Taneyev

And I would add Sergei Taneyev's.


----------

